# Merkur Rake Edge Safety Razor 25



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was just looking at these at the Gentlemans shop.

Anyone got one ? I use a standard merkur all of the time but It can be hard work if i dont shave for a few days.

Iam quite tempted to get one but It looks like blood loss again while i learn.

Thanks


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i dont have one mate and dont know much about that razor,but have a look here at the r89 and r41

http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html

i have the r89 and its the best razor iv ever had,and also looks nice |


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I already have one similar

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Merkur_Blue_Safety_Razor_38141.html#a1359

How does the R89 perform with heavy growth ? Looks really nice.

This is almost as obsesive as detailing now.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

haha yeah its very obsesive lol.

its great if i have not had a shave for a few days,very very smooth razor! think if you have very heavy growth i think the r41 would be great as i have read some very good reviews on it.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146297

just started with the Merkeur and very impressed and bought from http://connaughtshaving.com first time I have used them and very very impressed:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have one of these and really like it http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur42.html


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

I so want to use one of these. Thing is I tried a Wilkinson Sword version and found it to be very poor. Is it just my technique?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

abd1973 said:


> I was just looking at these at the Gentlemans shop.
> 
> Anyone got one ? I use a standard merkur all of the time but It can be hard work if i dont shave for a few days.
> 
> ...


That's the one I have.

If you leave it for a few days it is harder (not "hard" though, if you get my drift) work than after a day or two, but will still take all of the whiskers off, you just have to take a little more time and actually do 2 shaves. One WTG and the next one ATG.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I shave every other day but only use a Mach3 Razor. I do 3 complete passes.... 1 WTG, 1 ATG and a final ATG for a baby soft finish.

I reapply shaving cream too. May sound nuts but i get it spot on.

Tempted to buy a safety razor and start at the weekend.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

PaulN said:


> I shave every other day but only use a Mach3 Razor. I do 3 complete passes.... 1 WTG, 1 ATG and a final ATG for a baby soft finish.
> 
> I reapply shaving cream too. May sound nuts but i get it spot on.
> 
> ...


I also used to get a very good shave with a Mach3.

What I could not stand was how much the replacement cartridges cost


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Adam D said:


> I also used to get a very good shave with a Mach3.
> 
> What I could not stand was how much the replacement cartridges cost


That is one iof my main reasons for changing last year to a DE Razor. I still need to do acouple of passes but the cost is alot less.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I must admit that I made a bit of a boo boo this morning though 

After shaving I always unscrew the head slightly to let it dry properly. This morning I forgot to tighten it up and I have a few marks under my chin and around my Adam's apple, doh!


----------

